# Travel Trailer Permit



## LaKaris (Jan 30, 2014)

We are preparing to move our stuff down to the Yucatan, and would like to know if anyone has any info about bringing in travel trailers, i.e., is the ten year permitting still in place, or any other possible issues we may encounter. Thanks in advance for any and all advice.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Yep .... still have the 10 year permits for mobile homes. Can only have an FMM or Temporal Visa to get it. No permits for Permanente


----------



## LaKaris (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you for the info. The new immigration laws are a bit tricky; my wife has permanent residency, so we can bring down possessions, but I am going to drive in on a tourist visa so I can bring our truck and trailer and haul the stuff down. Good to know that we can get the ten year permit still.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Remember that your wife, as residente permanente, is in a grey area re: driving a foreign vehicle as a spouse, which she should be prepared to prove if stopped. On the other hand, you will have to leave Mexico with the truck in no more than 180 days. You cannot renew a tourist permit in Mexico and cannot leave the truck behind to return by other means. So, you might want to apply for residente temporal and buy time; up to 4 years. Then, you would normally change to permanente, but have to give up both the truck and trailer, removing them from Mexico.


----------



## JustinChase (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm not sure what a '10 year permit' is, but regarding bringing trailers into Mexico, i have some experience.

I wanted to bring a largish trailer down, with out household stuff, and almost bought a 16 foot 'landscaping' trailer (4 ft tall sides, wood bottom, no top), and intended to import it permanently (thinking I'd just sell it in Mexico after unloading my stuff). I called my contact for importing vehicles to Mexico, and he told me that any trailer longer than 3 meters (9.84 feet) from ball hitch to end would require it to be completely empty to go thru the import process. He said this was the same for an open trailer like I described, or an enclosed trailer (I also considered buying a trashed/empty travel trailer for this purpose).

I have no idea where I'd unload my stuff in Mexico (Nuevo Laredo) so that I could present an empty trailer for the import process, which normally takes a few hours to complete. I had considered unloading in Laredo (US side) then legalizing, then crossing back over to put my stuff back, but once legalized, you can't bring it back to the US, so that idea was out.

In the end, I bought a 16 ft enclosed cargo trailer, and just brought it in on a temporary vehicle permit (180 days). It's a PITA that I have to drive it back to the border to cancel the permit, but I'll just drive it back empty, cancel it in Nuevo Laredo, and then drive it to the legalization site and legalize it then, all without having to cross back into the US.

I couldn't find any easier/better/cheaper way to get all ours stuff down here.

Having to drive it back to the border sucks, but I am still on a tourist visa myself, so I have to leave within 180 days also, so I'll just take care of everything at one time.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

My answer referred to the OP's original *Travel Trailer Permit* and I took that to be a trailer or 5th wheel that you live in. 10 year permits are not for cargo trailers which are tied to your vehicle permit


----------



## JustinChase (Dec 26, 2013)

sparks said:


> My answer referred to the OP's original *Travel Trailer Permit* and I took that to be a trailer or 5th wheel that you live in. 10 year permits are not for cargo trailers which are tied to your vehicle permit


I understand, but the OP also indicated they intended to use it to bring their stuff, so I thought a more general reply on trailers in general might provide useful. If not for the OP, perhaps for someone else doing a search on trailers in the future.


----------

